# Maternity Benefit while receiving Unemployment Benefit (Stamps)



## Qwerty31 (3 Nov 2006)

Can someone clarify this situation for me? Having read all the information on the Oasis website I am still unclear as to whether or not a person, who has been made redundant, and is claiming unemployment benefit (stamps) while looking for a new job, is entitled to receive maternity benefit? 

In effect this person would have to take maternity leave from applying for jobs and so would not satisfy the “available for and genuinely seeking” criteria to continue receiving UB. I understand that one of the criteria for maternity benefit is that the person has to be in employment up to the start of the maternity leave but in this situation would the person be left with nothing?

Thanks


----------



## Berni (3 Nov 2006)

She would be considered to be available for work during her confinement, and will continue to recieve payment. 



> *(c) Maternity Leave*
> 
> Pregnancy, including confinement, is not considered to be an incapacity for the purposes of Disability Benefit, or Unemployment Benefit/Assistance. A person who is pregnant but who does not satisfy the contribution conditions for Maternity Benefit or Disability Benefit, and is not in receipt of wages from her employer, may be considered to satisfy the conditions of being available for and genuinely seeking work during pregnancy, including confinement in hospital or at home, unless there are other factors which could call her general availability for work into question. Such persons may be paid UB.


See here for more info https://www.welfare.ie/foi/ub_unempben.html


----------

